# aldi chisels



## lurcher (31 Oct 2013)

hi lads do any of you have the highly rated aldi chisels mr sellars is so happy with his what about you


----------



## Paul Chapman (31 Oct 2013)

No but I have some from Lidl, which seem very much like the Aldi ones. Bought a couple of sets because I wanted something reasonable but cheap to grind into skews. They've been OK.





Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## hazel (31 Oct 2013)

I got some chisels from aldi, they are ok. THough I did end up with 2 of the same size which is slightly annoying as can't find the recipt :/ so if you get some look out for that


----------



## Scouse (31 Oct 2013)

I got a set last year and just bought another set last week. I got them just as beaters, but they are pretty good. Slightly hollow backs which polished well and they hold an edge so they've ended up replacing a few more expensive chisels in the rack. Very good all rounders.


----------



## Jethro (1 Nov 2013)

I have found Aldi very good and have exchanged things without a recipt when they can see they there own brand


----------



## JimF. (1 Nov 2013)

I have a set. I am very pleased with them. They have sharpened and taken an excellent edge. I did cut myself by just accidentally brushing my finger past the edge... ever so lightly. I have since been paring end grain with impunity.

The results from these chisels showed me the importance of a nicely polished back in the region of the cutting edge. This has prompted me to try to undo some of the damage caused to my red/yellow handled Marples chisels which I allowed to be damp for a number of years while I pursued other interests.

Overall, for £2 each, these Aldi Chisels are excellent. It's a price that makes it more feasible for (re)beginners like me to get some and feel free to practice sharpening without fear that we are about to inflict irreparable damage on some eye-wateringly expensive item.


----------

